# Sneezing but not reverse sneezing?



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Okay for the last month Yoshi has been sneezing a lot, not reverse sneezing just plain out sneezing. I had a blood panel ran on him, etc... and everything is fine and the vet says it is probably just allergies. Nothing has changed in our environment and I am doing nothing different so not sure what on earth would be causing this? Has anyone else had this happen? What did it turn out to be? What helped? Any advice would be much appreciated ;-)


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Surely someone has some kind of experience with this?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

The only time this happened with my dogs, it's either been kennel cough or allergies. I know in humans allergies can develop even later in life, maybe it's the same with dogs? Sorry, wish I could be more help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Both Chloe and Zoey have "regular" sneezes but it dose't last long, usually about 3-4 sneezes and they are done. I had Lee clean the filters on our furnace and now that I am thinking about it, they have not been doing it since he cleaned the filters.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I haven't had experience with this in a dog, but have with one of our cats. We took him to the vet and he was diagnosed with an upper respiratory infection and was given antibiotics as well as eye drops (his eyes were irritated). I just googled it and in dogs, the infections can be caused by Bordetella bronchiseptica (kennel cough) or canine influenza virus. I also read that uncomplicated cases won't show up in blood work. Did you vet mention if they thought it wasn't a respiratory infection? With our cat, our vet told us that it's basically like a human cold (although it can get worse) and starts off with sneezing.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx sneezes several times every day. For Jaxx we figured out that he is allergic to the fertilizer/chemicals that our apartment complex puts on the ground. It also makes Jaxx itchy though too and he also chews on his paws.
We have several dog neighbors that are experiencing the same problem.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like a cold to me. They can get colds just like us. I would change/clean the air filters in the house. If you have a humidifier, I would run it in the main part of the house he mostly hangs out in to see if that helps. If he gets worse, I would take him back to the vet. Keep an eye on his breathing to see if he sounds congested.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

One of our dogs (sheltie) sneezes 8-10 times in a row sometimes. Not often. She has done this for years. Not sick, but evidently, has something caught in her nose. 

As long as he is otherwise healthy, I'd think that changing that filter every 6 weeks might help.


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes ! Not too long ago I also posted a similar post or comment on my post can't remember but I was discussing same thing that princess sneezed like a "human" sneeze I described it like that because it didn't seemed like kennel cough or reverse sneezing, I don't know why or is there any reason but I know is not reverse sneezing for sure now because princess Reverse sneezing occurred last week as I saw some videos and it was same sneezes as those in the vids.Feel a relief somewhat knowing that it does not only happen to my dog making me feel paranoid for thinking I heard those sneezes .


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys! It isnt a cough it is definitely sneezing and he will just have fits sneezing and then he will be fine for awhile and it will start again. No wheezing and his eyes are not runny, his nose is but that is because of the sneezing. I guess I need to talk to the vet and see if he thinks it could be a cold or an upper respiratory infection.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I did notice that when the heater started coming on they started sneezing. We have a heat pump with electronic cleanable filters. They are better since the filters were cleaned. Keep us posted. I hope everything is OK


----------

